# Boot hang with AMD Phenom II



## gcarrillo (Dec 31, 2022)

I have a Gigabyte GA-M68MT-S2P motherboard with an AMD Athlon II x4 640 cpu running FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3.
I upgraded the cpu to a Phenom II x4 960T black edition and de system hang on boot showing this lines:

```
acpi0: <GBT NVDAACPI>
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package lenght (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
PCIe: Memory Mapped Configuration base @ 0xe0000000
```

Searching the forum I found this thread Thread boot-hangs-after-cpu-upgrade.64410 from 2018 with similar problem.

I'm a newbie in FreeBSD and can't figure out how to continue. Any help will be welcome.

PS1: The cpu works fine in Linux and is supported by the motherboard.


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 31, 2022)

Even though it runs in Linux I would still hunt for a BIOS update.


----------



## Brian546 (Dec 31, 2022)

Yes see if there is a BiOS update. 

The router in our home has been running on a Phenom ii x2 on an ASUS M4A88T for many years. It’s overkill for a router but it was the slowest thing I had at the time.

Also I don’t recall having a boot issue when I initially set it up but I also typically go through the bios settings and disable everything unnecessary, which in that case would have been all the integrated things (since the only thing it uses is a multiport Intel pro 1000).


----------



## gcarrillo (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi. First of all, thanks for answering.
In second place, BIOS is up to date or there is no update available.

I try disable every option on BIOS an it still hang in same place but with little diferent output

```
acpi0: <GBT NVDAACPI>
ACPI: 1 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
PCIe: Memory Mapped configuration base @ 0xe0000000
```

And this is the output near thes same place with the Athlon II which works

```
acpi0: <GBT NVDAACPI>
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 950
```

On the other hand, I tried the Phenom cpu on other motherboard (Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P) and it boots without problem.

Changing the mother is not an option in this moment.


----------

